

Ask PG: voice/video interview - rustartup

Have you considered using skype (or similar) to interview people remotely for the same reason you ask for videos? I guess talking over skype for many people is much easier than parting with a video of themselves.
======
pg
We don't read applications in sync. Plus arranging scheduled interviews with
hundreds of people would be pretty unweildy.

~~~
rustartup
Well, you won't talk to hundreds of applicants after the initial text-only
review. And to talk to rest - in my opinion - could be much more valuable in
the sense of not putting people into uncomfortable position, if only its not
the exact goal of that approach.

Now these rejected will start asking themselves how bad they had been
presenting.

